#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > HALL OF SHAME  - FOTO'S >  >  Stage Blowdown

## Wysirik

[8D]

Niet echt een foto, maar toch.

Vooral hoe ze aan het einde doorgaan met hetgene wat ze daar voor deden!!!
Geen mensen zijn gewond geraakt!!


www.wysirik.demon.nl/video/stageblowdown.mpg


grt'n


Rik

----------


## Michel_G

Ehm, foto's laden niet......

EDIT:

Was dus ook een filmpje, ook goed  :Big Grin: 

Het werkt in ieder geval.

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Zo dan heb je een hoop gezeik als rigger!
Daar ben nog niet klaar mee denk ik.

Leuk die vrolijk bungelende arraytjes :Big Grin:

----------


## rinus bakker

deze zat al in dit topic:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/top...rms=het+gebeur

----------


## Jugfire

Hmmmmm was dit een produktie van jou zelf?
Dit is immers de "Hall of Shame" en die is niet bedoeld om te laten zien wat anderen niet goed doen maar om te laten zien wat jij niet goed gedaan hebt, of waarvan jij denkt dat je het beter had kunnen doen dan wat je gedaan had.

Correct me if i'm wrong

----------


## rinus bakker

IID Jugfire.
Ik had het FF over het hoofd gezien, maar:
Dat is de enig juiste opmerking!
MOD? SLOT!

----------

